# Siamese texel



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

A little pic of a couple of my 3 week olds. trying to get towards the correct siamese color. Body seems to get getting there but points are pale. Still having them visible from 10 days is better than any before so happy with that

(sorry the pic is not great quality but think its still a cute one).

The pale one is in there for a colour comparison.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

They're beautiful! You've done a fantastic job and I look forward to watching your mice improve  Texels look so soft!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks 

They are soft, although a nice dense fuzzy is more like velvet, texels are more like the thicker plush toys

Really want to get them to the colour of the darker siamese cats while trying to keep that curl for longer


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

those are lovely.


----------

